# Mortgage companies selling to debt collection agencies



## patient (16 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know if there has been any cases of this ?


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Jul 2013)

It is very unlikely that a  Debt Collection Agencies would be sold a Secured Mortgage Debt. Much more likely they are on contract to {chase} the Debt for the Mortgage Company.

If I am ill-informed ,some one in AAM will let me know.


----------

